# Need help hooking up a log splitter



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought a 3 point hitch mounted log splitter. I need to know how to hook it up to my tractor hydraulics. The tractor has a loader.

I disconnected two hydraulic lines at the loader valve and re attached them via quick disconnects. I put mating quick disconnects at the splitter. The idea is to disconnect from the loader valve and plug the hoses into the the splitter whenever I want to use it.

I took the "in" from the pump to the loader valve and plugged it into the "in" port at the splitter. I took the line that went back from the loader valve to the oil reservoir and attached that to the "return outlet" port at the splitter. The splitter worked, sort of, but the 3 point hitch lift is disabled as well as the loader now.

There is a third line that might be the right one. Its called "power beyond". I'm wondering if that's the one to plug into the splitter return port.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Power beyond is the one that goes serially to the next set of valves. You could set that up as a remote set of hyd lines at the back of your tractor, with it's own hyd valves. This would be the cadalac way to do it. You would need another set of valves to control the port, route the return oil back to the return.

However, you do not need constant live hyd at your wood splitter. Many folks just disconnect a set of hyd from the loader as you are thinking, and quick couple them to the splitter. Then you detent, or use a bungy cord, to enable the loader valve in that direction.

It sounds to me like you are trying to T into the line between your tractor output & the loader controls, and that is not the right way to do it on an open center system? You want to disconnect from the loader cylinder, after the valves, not before. Be sure to support the loader properly, don't need any surprises ther.

--->Paul


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Rambler,
Yes I am attempting to hook the splitter up prior to the loader valve. Can you explain the flow of the âinâ vs the âpower beyondâ vs the line going back to the reservoir?
If I plugged the "power beyond" hose from the tractor into the splitterâs âinâ and plugged the line from the tractorâs reservoir into the splitters âreturnâ would the splitter valve work? Would the 3 pt hitch lifter work? When that stopped it really threw me. I thought the lifter was a totally different circuit.
Once I get the connections right I will probably do away with the quick disconnects at the loader valve and install a pair of tees at the tractor instead. 
Sorry for all these dumb questions but Iâm a total hydraulic nummy.  

Thanks for your help,

Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Paul O said:


> Rambler,
> 
> Sorry for all these dumb questions but Iâm a total hydraulic nummy.
> 
> ...



So am I!!!!  I'm starting to get the big picture, but I don't really get the finer points yet, so I'm probably the wrong one to ask....

You have 1 hyd pump on your tractor, and I'm assuming it is open center system from your description. It pumps oil all the time. Oil flows in a loop, to each set of spools, or valves that you have on the tractor. Each valve has an 'open center' that allows the oil to pass right through, and back to the sump.

When you move a lever, this blocks off the flow through the center, and redirects the oil to wherever you want it to go - a hyd cylinder, motor, etc. Everything downstream gets limited flow from the sprcial power-beyond porting.

The hydraulic system only works in a serial fashion - you must hook up one set of valves to the next, to the next, etc. through the power beyond ports.

If you just T into the tractor's hydraulic lines in the middle somewhere, you then are making a parrallel connection. The oil is no longer forced to follow it's loop, from one valve to the other. The oil is allowed to make a choice on which set of valves it wants to go to - and of course it always chooses the least resistance. Some ports will loose oil & drop as your 3pt does, etc.

So, you need to follow the series connections. You have to come off of a power beyond port.

Here's where I get fuzzy on my info.... I believe if you activate the power beyond, you need to allow oil to flow through an open-center device. So, you probably need to go through a set of vlaves on your tractor, to feed to the wood splitter. If you permanently mount the splitter on your tractor, you could rely upon the valve on the splitter. However, once you disconnect the splitter, you would be in effect blocking the flow of oil. There are ways to deal with this, but again, this is where I get real fuzzy & probably shouldn't be advising others.... I hope some of this helps a little.

--->Paul


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

May I ask what brand of tractor it is?


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Rambler,
You've been a great help; thanks. I have enough info to go to the next step. I guess I'll have to buy a hose or two and hook it in beyond the loader valve.

Ross,
The tractor is a Yanmar 20hp diesel.


Thanks,
Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I _think_ you can run a hose to your splitter & back to the sump, and when the splitter is not on connect the 2 hoses to allow oil to flow. I think. You could only use your hoses with the splitter, not run cylinders & such.... Would save you the cost of a valve if this is your only use. But I'd ask questions of smarter people (with the type of valve your splitter has, & tractor model, etc.) before trying this. Could not run the tractor without hoses connected to splitter or each other at all times.

--->Paul


----------



## TheBlueOne (Jul 2, 2004)

I just purchased a three point splitter also and the plumbing is a snap.
The port you want is the "PowerBeyond" port. It's there to power hydraulic equipment that has it's own valve. Run a hose the next size bigger than the PowerBeyond supply line to the "P" port of the splitter; example - 3/8" line = 1/2" hose. This maintains flow through the fittings. If you restrict flow your cycle time will increase slowing your splitting down.
Fom the "T" port run a hose to the tractor's sump, DO NOT TAP INTO ANY RETURN LINES FOR ANY OTHER HYDRAULIC CIRCUITS. "T" stands for "tank", the return line must return to the hydraulic tank. Chances are there will be a port in one of the cases near the (below) three point hitch that you can use.
BTW, what is hooked to the "PowerBeyond" port now, without the splitter?


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Rambler, Blue,
Thanks for the info. Iâm still a bit confused but Iâm making progress. I found more info in the tractor manual, which I missed up till now. Apparently I need to plug one outlet at the tractor pump. The two lines I used worked but I guess there was a parallel path which allowed the fluid to be diverted. 
I think I mentioned that there are three hoses to deal with. I have installed quick disconnects on two of them (PB and the return to the tank). Iâll plug the third with something from the hardware store. If it works maybe Iâll get another quick disconnect. 
Again, thanks. Iâll keep you informed of my progress.

Paul

P.S. Ross,
I mistyped my tractor description in my previous post. Itâs a 22 hp vs 20. I donât want to give away any horses.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Well I finally got a minute to work on the splitter. I tried plugging up the third line with no results. I finally went back to my original hookup and called it done. 
The splitter works but the 3 point hitch lift won't work simultaneously with it. I guess I'll just position everything where I want it and prop a log under the splitter, then hook it up. I may look for a couple Y valves vs the quick disconnects in the future but for nowat least I can split wood.

Thanks to everyone,

Paul


----------

